# Who said vizslas cannot be divers???



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Although Elza is still very cautious around water she certainly doesn't mind to put her face under water!!! 8) ;D :
She loves digging and rolling the stones under water! ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Love this, thought Cooper was the only one that did the dive, does she go in for ages and seem to be holding her breath for ages?

Cooper can't run past water without stuffing his face in see what there is in there...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How cute!! Elza is very pretty, and she is sporting a lovely collar, too! ;D


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

In the beginning, my puppy would never go deeper than shoulder length in the water. She doesn't like being bathed (although we only had to do it maybe three times, mostly just rinsing her off). So I thought it would take her a while to learn to like water. 

Then one day, we were walking along a trail in a park and stumbled upon a pond. The water was very still and very clear. Without really thinking much of it, I picked up a stick and threw it in the water and all of a sudden my puppy wandered in and swam to get it!!

She didn't know how to swim while holding something in her mouth, so she whined a bit and started thrashing on the way back, but once I told her "easy" she calmed down and swam like a pro. I was really astonished! She was maybe 4 months old. I threw that stick again for her a couple of times and she went in and brought it back every time. 

Then another day, maybe a month ago, we were in a field early in the morning and it was very humid and again we walked up to a pond. This time, she decided to pull out some water lilies, so she was swimming around them and trying to pull them out. There were no sticks, so I threw a stone for her and suddenly she started diving in and trying to pick it up from the bottom of the pond. It was in a very shallow area but once again, she surprised and delighted me. 

She still swims slowly and doesn't jump in the water (walks in and swims is her style), but things like that, as well as scenting and retrieving birds, toys, etc taught me to trust her and her ability. So since then I'm basically just letting her take the lead and show me what she can do. I've only had her since end of April and it's been an amazing experience so far - she's truly a gift and everything I've ever wanted in a dog.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have to be careful with Riley - she is so driven that if we throw something on the water that sinks, we practically have to drag her away if she is unable to find it. She also loves to put her head under water & grab things.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the pictures!! So funny  
My 2yr old Sophie loves fishing under water. Today I also caught my almost 8 months old submarine - Pacsirta


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool! 

Elza actually blows bubbles when she dives around! ;D It's hilarious!!! We enjoy these little moments. She's a funny vizsla and every one of her inventions are making us happy with laughter! 

She only does this in clear water though! Clever girl!

Mswhipple, I love her new collar too. Just bought it a week ago My partner isn't that keen on it though.... He uses just the simple ones. ???


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

threefsh said:


> We have to be careful with Riley - she is so driven that if we throw something on the water that sinks, we practically have to drag her away if she is unable to find it. She also loves to put her head under water & grab things.


That was the same way Luna was, especially when we were fishing and I threw one of my fish back... she has learned to "leave it" better as she got older. Just yesterday though I took advantage of this trait and kept throwing sinking sticks out in the river so she would keep swimming around (rather than come back to shore to hunt stinkin' minnows)... then eventually she snatched the water bottle I was throwing and brought that in. Least she got some exercise. She will fall for an occasional rock throw if she doesn't see me throw it, but she learned pretty quick those don't float lol


----------

